# 99' 528 transmission dip stick?????



## denissov43 (Aug 8, 2004)

undefinedundefined
Hello:
I ama brand newbie both here and with a Beemer. We purchased our beemer on EBay about 4 months ago and are really pleased with it. We did not get a manual with the car when we purchased it and would like to know first:
were we can obtain one, 
in the meantime till we get it, I would like to know:
where the freakin' transmission dipstick is??? Cannot find it to check the trannie fluid and about a week ago a 'idiot light' came on when I start the car, that says "inspection" and it has a yellow light next to it that is on, and now there is a RED One on! this leads me to believe that there is something in dire need of being inspected, and I think its the trannie fluid. 
:dunno: 
We do not live anywhere NEAR a BMW repair facility and I rely exclusively on my foreign car mechanic, a german dude in town. He is good, BUT.... he does not know everything about everymake or model or year of foreign car. So I dont want to take it too him without some 'direction' as to wear to start "inspectin"...
He did not know why my A/C didnt work when I took it to him a few months back, but I noted to him that my 'thermostat' read that the outside temp was -40 degrees and I thought that might be the problem... sure enough, I called BMW in phoenix and she told me yes, thats the problem, and my mechanic was able to fix it...
Ok.. you get the picture, I can call BMW in phoenix for direction or I can post an add here and all of you educated, experienced, knowledgable Beemer folk can help me out...  
Any and all info, direction, education, etc..is greatly appreciated and feel free to directly EMAIL Me, if you can clue this dumb broad in, on the aforementioned items! 
Thanx
Diva


----------



## sph17 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Did you get an Ownwers Manual?*



denissov43 said:


> undefinedundefined
> Hello:
> I ama brand newbie both here and with a Beemer.
> 
> ...


An Owners Manual will describe what the Inspection Light means, you should get one.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

A dealer should be able to get you a manual, or BMWNA.

Here is a list of what is included in an Inspection from a BMW dealer or an independent shop who specializes in BMW work:
Inspection I and II

Here is the light indicators from a company point of view. Many people just do maintenance on a regular basis, regardless of what the lights suggest.

Service Interval Light System

The Service Indicator consists of five green, one yellow, and one red light and the inscriptions: "Oil service" and "Inspection" located on your instrument panel.

Whenever the ignition is switched on, up to five green lights will light up, then depending on vehicle use and driving style the green lights will systematically turn off one by one. As you approach the last green light, this is an indication that the next service is almost due and helps you to make any necessary arrangements on a timely basis.

When the last green light turns off, a yellow light appears with one of the inscriptions (Oil Service or Inspection). This indicates that your next maintenance service is due immediately.

If you continue to delay maintenance service, the yellow light and red light appear together with one of the inscriptions (oil service or inspection). In the interest of road safety and reliability you should avoid driving your BMW and have the essential work performed without any further delay. 









Automatic Trasmission? BMW auto transmissions have "lifetime" fluid, which many of us think of as 100,000 mile fluid. System is sealed so there is no way to check the level without opening it up a bit.

Look at the tips and tricks area on this web site for plenty of good info:
BMWTips.com 
You will see how to reset that service light.

Bimmer is the car. Beamer is the motorcycle. Just FYI...


----------



## denissov43 (Aug 8, 2004)

*Thanx! that helps alot!*

Hello M. Wong:
and thank you for that feedback! that helps alot....
the yellow light and the red light are one for about a week now. I dont drive everyday or much for that matter, so I am not worried, as I have put maybe 100 miles since the lights have gone on....
I did want to know what it was possibly and I am just turned over at 61K miles on this 99' so I figured it was 'regular maintanence' but wanted to know more specifically what might be in need or service. I change oil every 4-5 K miles and use synthetic specified. I have now had the oil changed twice since I purhcased it four months ago... first when I just got it and just the other day. So, I am a stickler for maintenance. I have had it in the shop when I first got to have it looked at by my german mechanic and to fix the A/C which was not working when first purchased. 
thanx for the info on the trannie fluid, that was completely unknown and I am in the process of trying to obtain a manual.
danke shein, 
Diva :rofl:


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

If you take your VIN to a dealer, they can tell you the list of maintenance work done at a BMW dealer. They give it to you in numbers/code, which several of us can translate.

Much of the Inspection I and II list items can be done DIY and save alot of money. Oil change, oil filter, air filter, fuel filter, spark plugs... Then things like brake check, light bulb check, battery check, etc. are pretty easy. Most independent shops can do all the things on the list cheaper than a dealer. For a V8, the big inspection (II) can be $600-1000, depending on whether you do additional things like brake fluid flush, coolant flush, differential fluid change, etc. A novice DIY'er can shave off 40% of the cost by buying from discount dealers on line (Crevier BMW in CA is who I like) and doing the easy stuff. I take a list of things I don't want them to do, and it saves alot in labor.

You will probably need to do an Inspection II soon. If your car is a 99 and has 60K miles, I am guessing the Inspection I was done at 30-40K miles under the BMW included maintenance program. But a dealer service department can verify when it was done if you don't have the records.

Was it a one owner car? If not, you will also want to check by VIN in the event it was purchased used through a dealer under the CPO program. Cars sold under CPO have a 6yr 100K miles (from date of original service) warranty on non-trim non-wear items. If you don't know the history of the car, you will want to find out... just in case.

You might e-mail Vaheh Bashikian at Crevier BMW Parts and ask if they sell the manuals for your car. You can also check e-bay. I don't know if they will run your VIN for the history report if you're not there in person, but you might ask.

[email protected]

I change oil pretty frequently as well. You can do your own oil in about 45 minutes... on my 540i/6 it costs me under $45 in supplies. ($3.60/quart of BMW Synthetic oil plus the filter kit.) There are DIY instructions on several web sites, but here is the V8 version:
DIY Oil Change

Just a thought... 










-Mark Wong


----------



## McCandless (Oct 3, 2003)

Noticed that no one really answered your question about the transmission dipstick so here goes. It doesn't have one! Rather, it has a plug in the side of the transmission pan that is used to check the level. Similar to how the level in most differentials and manual transmissions is checked. For details on approved ATFs and level checking procedures go to www.bmwtips.com and check out the first article under Engine and Transmission. The last two items are downloadable *.pdf files. Download them. I too have a 99 528iA with 53k miles. A couple of weekends ago I dropped the transmission pan, replaced the filter, and filled it back up. Easiest and neatest automatic transmission filter change I've ever done! Note that just doing this only changes about half of the ATF since the torque converter holds a lot. Only a power flush will change it all.

Re the owner's manuals. Also on bmwtips under the FAQs. They don't have the 99 ones but do have 2000 which is close enough for most things. Buy the Bentley E39 manual for service. Worth every penny.


----------

